# Newbie 46 yr old totally baffled... Help please x



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, this is my 1st time posting.  I originally found this site looking for advice on donor egg treatment in Spain, which we planned to start next month.  
Just a quick summary, Im 46 & partner 51.  We have been ttc for 3 years & after being told, that although my AMH was surprisingly good for my age (7.3) that donor egg was really our only hope.  Well after a week of feeling sick, heartburn, gas, constipation, funny metal taste & loads of other things, I did a test today - only realised after, that it was an ovulation test not home preg test.  It shows 2 lines - my period is due tomorrow... Im so confused - really would appreciate any advice.  Just like to say, how lovely & encouraging it is to read different posts & to have found such a lovely fertility network xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi kaykay1970,

In theory (I am yet to have my 1st IVF myself), if all other tests are good and you have time and money, you could do a few cycles of your own egg collection with PGD, then have best embryos transferred. Or even if you get at least two good embryos from your fist cycle you could have egg transfer same cycle. 
In the UK PGD is around £3,000. 
With your AMH I would have tried own eggs IVF with PGD at least once
I am the same age but my AMH is much worse than yours. I would like to have a child as soon as possible. After contacting a few clinics I have decided to got to Team Miracle in North Cyprus for tandem cycle which includes both own eggs and donor eggs. I feel this way I will see if my eggs are any good and if not, I will not waste time and money and get donor embryos transferred


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Lily
I was adamant that I was going to have a try using my own eggs - but having spoken to 3 fertility dr's, they all said my chance was 1% of a pregnancy & they all said so far not one live birth from someone my age, using own eggs..  I have spent last month really soul searching & decided my only chance would be donor egg.  But at the moment, I don't know whats going on - all early signs of pregnancy - very confused.... We were going to IB next month but now Im just so confused....


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
I had a good figures for my age also. Was put on long protocol and had one failed oe round as the egg quality was not there. I guess what I wanted to say is that I am glad I did that round to get it out of my system but think about how much time you wish to give to own egg rounds and weigh that up with the chances of success.
I wish you all the best xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi kaykay1970,

I do not know which doctors you consulted by I know that Lister and Create would try own egg at 46 if there is any chance. Even with my poor AMH/FSH, Lister did not mind to try just warned that success rate is <1%.


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Good luck everyone with your journeys xx


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you ladies.  Until now I hadn't realised about tandem ivf - lots of googling needed... I really would like to try my own eggs, but must admit doctors have scared me about the very low chances I have of having a healthy baby.  I have got my head round trying a donor, but must admit Im very interested in finding out more about tandem ivf. x


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks and best of luck to you to dreamingofBFP. 


dreamingofBFP said:


> Good luck everyone with your journeys xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

It seems tandem cycle is mainly done in North Cyprus.
The clinics popular at FF are Dogus, Bahceci and Team Miracle.
I would suggest to contact clinics directly and see which one you like.



kaykay1970 said:


> Thank you ladies. Until now I hadn't realised about tandem ivf - lots of googling needed... I really would like to try my own eggs, but must admit doctors have scared me about the very low chances I have of having a healthy baby. I have got my head round trying a donor, but must admit Im very interested in finding out more about tandem ivf. x


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you to give you positive feedback I am now 18 weeks pregnant from my first donor round. I went through hell about the loss of my genetics but I could not love this little baby any more if I tried so I sincerely wish for the own egg treatment to work but if it does not then there is still hope to have your baby no matter what the journey to get there. Sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you ladies for your advice.  Wishing you all my love x


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Kay,

I was so touched to hear your journey so far........I'm 45 and looking into DD. I don't know which clinic is the right one for me.
I have a friend who had her DD at Reprofit. As far as I know they do not treat single people. I have looked at several clinics, I am leaning towards Serum.
I came off the contraceptive pill 6 weeks ago and I'm having acupuncture treatment.

Good luck with your dreams   

Sam xx


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Sam
Thank you hunnie  like you Im as confused as ever about which clinic.. Thing that I still cant get my head round, is my AMH is 7.3 (so its good for my age), but dr's advise me against using my own eggs & say the quality is going to be bad. I had 2 attempts of ICSI 19/20 years ago with my ex (male factor) but no BFP.  This really has been a long journey & time is running out.... 
Keep me posted on how your getting on 
Kay x


----------



## Sunna (Aug 21, 2014)

kaykay1970 said:


> I did a test today - only realised after, that it was an ovulation test not home preg test. It shows 2 lines - my period is due tomorrow...


I had the same thing, I had ovulated in due time, said the test, but when I the day before my period had an ultrasound made, it was a big egg ready to drop, as well as the empty sack from the real ovulation.
Apparently not that unusual, my doctor said, to ovulate multiple times. But late ovulation has no chance to stick even if fertilized.
However, since my egg quality is bad, we look at frozen embryo donation at Reprofit instead, I can have 3 tries for the price of one IVF.
I am done the IVF route, but it is really heartwarming to see so many of you succeed!


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Kay - amh of 7.3 probably is not bad. But I think the main thing is afc. My amh was 16.1 but afc of 7 didn't match to that number unfortunately (supposed to be roughly the same). I never managed to get more than 7 eggs. 

Also, re tandem IVF. i've been told that combo cycle (oe/de) have higher success rates. As with tandem difficult to sync two cycles for fresh transfers and you could end up with defective embryology/ missed implantation window etc etc. 
I think Serum in Greece could do (or does)  oe/de combo. Serum offers  clomid embryo banking IVF, where you freeze your embryos and have transfers next month.  so quite easy and logical to accommodate oe/de combo if needed. There is a good support group and active thread in Serum in addition to higher success rates for combo.

Daisy- Serum would be a good place to go to for the reasons mentioned above and good customer care.


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Kay,

How are you? Sorry i've not been posting.... i came home from Serum on monday and could not find this thread anywhere....it has taken me until now, eek!!

My consultations have had the same outcome regarding my own eggs versus donor egg and sperm. Its not an option to use my own eggs at my age. I have a 1% chance compared to approx 65% chance with a donor egg.

My friend had a beautiful double donor baby who is now 3. i have researched that with a DD baby as it is developing actually has your genes. My friend said that if i had carried the same embryo, her daughter would look completely different as she does now.

My thoughts are that two very kind people are willing to help me have my baby and i will have the possibility of bringing my own little bundle of joy into this world.  

I flew to Athens on Friday and had my aquascan. Penny and the girls at Serum are incredible.Penny said I have an ovarian cyst, which she was going to leave as it does not concern her. She said i have a perfect uterus and could easily carry twins.

I relaxed for a few days and got home Monday. I have my meds and will hopefully start my treatment within a couple of months. I could not think of a better place than Serum  

hope you're well xxxx


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Altai,

Thanks.... Serum is incredible....i had my aquascan on friday and planning on treatment DD soon   

How are you? XXXX


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm on the Serum thread.... it  is very helpful and the ladies are so supportive xxxx


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Daisy71 said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> How are you? Sorry i've not been posting.... i came home from Serum on monday and could not find this thread anywhere....it has taken me until now, eek!!
> 
> ...


 Hi Sam

I also haven't been on here for awhile, so really good to hear how your getting on.. Fingers crossed for you, exciting times await you I hope.
After I posted, I found out I was 6 weeks pregnant - totally shocked.. Totally natural conception & my miracle came true.. Sort lived unfortunately - me & my partner decided to have few months to come to terms with things before we decided which treatment to try. Im still thinking tandem cycle? When I found out I was pregnant, I thought my prayers had been answered & the decision had been made for me - but lifes not that simple eh.. Fingers and toes crossed for each and everyone on here


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies

Back after some time out deciding what to do.. Decided we are going for DE in Portugal in Feb.  I still have niggling thought, about not having a try with my own eggs, my AMH is good at 7.2  FSH 5.5 - did think of tandem cycle but was advised only 1% chance with my own eggs.
Would love to hear from you ladies -  I just so wish I had a crystal ball to give me the answers  
Love to each and everyone of you xxx

Just seen email from clinic regarding tests etc to be done prior to going to clinic.. List seems to be growing??  Can anyone please advise me which tests, they had prior to travel.. xxx


----------



## Agaamh (Oct 15, 2016)

@kaykay Good luck for you!
could you tell how high is your estradiol on 3rd day? as I have similar results of AMH and FSH as you. 
I will have my last ICSI cycle wth my OE soon. Bu I am not so optimistic due to my age.


----------



## aussiebub (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me popping on this thread. I am 46 and had a really good level of own egg reserve but after several attempts at own egg by what I consider fab ivf doctor here in Australia I came to understand it also comes down to quality and at the 40 plus this becomes a real issue. I also just wanted to let you know that there is hope , loads of it. 
I first travelled to the Czech Republic for  de where I had a disasterous experience and bled after transfer so was a no starter. I then went into serious research and I found that unfortunately a lot of success stories don't post of their journey. I know I haven't as I have been busy with my twin boys 😀 I then travelled to Athens where my beautiful boys that I have now were conceived by a wonderful doctor and a very caring clinic. If I can be of any help in any way please let me know. Sending love and baby dust to all x

Ps Treating single women in Greece is not a problem


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi ladies, sorry I spend time on here, then, vanish... only because I am scared, lonely - I shouldn't be cos I got the best man, love supporting me.  I'm going for egg donation in Russia. Probably the most grown up decision I have ever had to make. Positive and happy ... early days ... xxxx


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

Good luck kaykay1970 xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

kaykay1970 - good luck with yr treatment in Russia.
Daisy71 - good luck with yr search x


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

Miamiamo thank you so much.  
I fly out to serum on 31st for my aquascan and I have my two beautiful DE blastocysts on 5th April.

Any one in Athens at this time and would like to meet up for a cuppa, let me know!! I'm going on my own 

I'm so excited I have waited so very long for this  

Kaykay70 thinking of you honey!! 

Algal thank you babes take care  

Love and angel wings to everyone xxx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

KayKay best of luck with Russia,
Daisy - so exciting to be flying out on the 31st
Aussiebub did you use OE or DE? Great you had such an amazing experience and two beautiful boys!!

I'm going round in circles with the OE DE thing, one minute I'm going to try 2 cycles OE in the Czech Republic the next a tandem cycle.
I have found tandem cycles in the Ukraine also as well as Cyprus.

My AMH and FSH levels aren't as good as yours Kay (mine is 2.6) I also had off the chart estradiol levels (which I think may have been down to me taking DHEA)

Anyway, If time and commitments and money allowed, I would try 3/4 OE cycles with PGD before moving on to DE. But right now I'm planning on 1 OE cycle and then will decide after that whether to keep trying OE.

Good luck to everyone on here!! Wishing positive results for everyone whichever journey they take...

xx

PS Ava Peter offer tandem cycles too


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi ladies, not been here for awhile. Update on me 🤦‍♀️ Was due to go to Russia next month for donor egg, however I needed to see a private consultant here to arrange prescription for the pill.  He was more concerned about testing me for natural killer cells than giving me the pill & suggested finding out why I fall naturally but miscarry early.  Results are back and NK cells are too high, the consultant is quite confident that if I fall naturally, with early care from him, I could keep do this naturally and not need to go down the donor route.  Massive spanner in the works as all geared up for Russia but obviously now I praying he could be right, so all plans for Russia are off.  My head is all over place - so that's me for now... Hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey there, a wee bit of hope for you - I had my son after 5 icsi cycles at 43, then had a natural bfp at 44 and 9 months, delivered a baby girl at 45 and a half.....dh has practically no sperm, actually have been zero in some samples, Clinic said at the time that they suggested DE, but would do one more OE cycle as long as we realised the chances were very low. They totally changed their tune after I had a subsequent natural bfp and live birth saying I must actually be quite fertile given my success. I had also conceived twins on cycle 3 but miscarried one at 8 weeks and one at 21 weeks 😥. This after roughly 20 years of infertility with 2 partners......what I'm trying to say is they don't know everything, so much of this journey is just a lottery and don't give up hope. Love and luck to all xxx


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply. Cheered me up so much. Guess I have been concentrating on negative vibes and forgetting that like your dd, miracles do happen 😀. Got a better spring in my step today 😀😀xx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

👍


----------



## Daisy71 (Jun 18, 2016)

A very big hi to everyone from Athens!!
Sorry I have been quiet. I got to serum on Friday 
Afternoon. I had my aquascan and penny was delighted
My lining is 9mm.

My transfer is tomorrow afternoon. 

Kaykay how are you? When do you go to Russia?

Best wishes and fairy dust xxx💖💟💞


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

*Daisy* - hope your transfer went well, best wishes for the 2ww.

*Kaykay* - I just wanted to say that with your AMH of 7.2 and FSH 5.5, plus a naturally conceived pregnancy last year, I'd think it worth trying OE at least once? Basically I'd agree with what *Lily *said right at the start of this thread.

It's really interesting that your consultant found recently that you had high NK cells, that surely fits as a possible reason for sadly losing the naturally conceived pregnancy early on? So it ought to make sense that it's at least worth trying with OE combined with a NKC treatment protocol? I've read of several cases where women keep failing with OE and are told it's just due to their age, blah blah, and it's not until they fail one or two cycles with DE that they receive the NKC diagnosis.

I don't know which consultant(s) you've seen already, but if you ever needed an alternative, I understand that the miscarriage clinic [ http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/ ] or the Implantation Clinic at Coventry hospital [ http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/med/research/biomedical/tem/bru/clinic/ ] might be able to help? And I guess if ultimately you do decide to move on to donor eggs, you would need to sort out the NKCs first, anyway. Best of luck.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

